# how heavy and how long?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i caught this largemouth bass at a underfished lake on july 6th, 2011. i forgot to post about it and any pictures i had of it were gone when my phone was stolen... until now. i had a picture on my facebook. this is the largest bass i've ever caught, but i did not have a ruler or scale. and i caught it on a ultra light ugly stick on a worm rival 2 1/2 black on 4 pound test by throwing the worm at its head. so, how big do you think this fish is?








tell me if you guys need me to rotate it or not.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd say around 14-16"...

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe 2lbs....maybe

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok ill give u 20-24"...had to re-look

LAND BIG FISH !!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

next time u catch a fish and wondering on a size guesstimation....lay your rod/reel next to the fish so you can have something to judge the size off of....that fish all by itself could be a 15" fish or could be a 19" fish. Hard to tell. Looks healthy in size so i'd say its a 2.75-3lb 17" fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

There is some math formula for weight I use to find weight of fish. But I forgot it. I'd go 18-22in. Probs a 4-5lb. fish. Nice job. And on 4lb. test. Talk about a fight. I got some monsters last year doing that. Its a blast


----------

